# plexiglas



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Has anybody ever used it to make a slingshot?? laminate sheets together and cut your design and go from there??? just wondering...because I am hearing and reading about hdpe all the time so thought I would bring this up before trying it...thanks

Dennis


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I made one, I used a laser to cut it, but a hack saw or a band saw will do the same. It's fun till you get a fork hit..kaPLOW snap.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

When acrylic SS frames take a fork hit they almost always crack and that's the end of them. Acrylic isn't all bad (not as good as metal, but not all bad) for a core layer inside a wood laminate frame and thin colored acrylic is OK to separate wood pieces and layers, but I don't think it's good stuff for making a solid frame.

Going to all the trouble and effort of cutting, shaping, finishing and banding a frame and then having it get killed by the very first fork hit is a tragic thing. I like to get at least a few fork hits out of mine.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

looking into it out here ...
Clips from acrylic .... a little further down, watch the images through time ...
Further down, a Built entirely of acrylic, with picture in 3D ....


__
https://flic.kr/p/9398947291

yahoo search:


__
https://flic.kr/p/9398947291

https://de.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A2KLktnW7nBTOQkAZhw1CQx.;_ylc=X1MDMjExNDcxODAwNQRfcgMyBGJjawNkMzJydjZkOGY0bWtpJTI2YiUzRDQlMjZkJTNEVXk5ajRZOXBZRk13S3dvLmRIbHI1QS0tJTI2cyUzRHFtJTI2aSUzREh0RTJTVGhWMnQwYWtfYkhOSzZ5BGZyA3lmcC10LTkxMQRncHJpZANOUnVvMVRqdFNLS2I0VzN6WlgubS5BBG10ZXN0aWQDbnVsbARuX3N1Z2cDMARvcmlnaW4DZGUuaW1hZ2VzLnNlYXJjaC55YWhvby5jb20EcG9zAzAEcHFzdHIDBHBxc3RybAMEcXN0cmwDMTUEcXVlcnkDYWNyeWwgc2xpbmdzaG90BHRfc3RtcAMxMzk5OTEwMTIwNzI4BHZ0ZXN0aWQDbnVsbA--?gprid=NRuo1TjtSKKb4W3zZX.m.A&pvid=oADTSzcyLjPRi38zUPJakgCYODcuMQAAAAD4YoOX&p=acryl+slingshot&fr=yfp-t-911&fr2=sb-top&ei=utf-8&n=60&x=wrt

better:

http://pocketpredator.com/gallery.html


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

made over 12 of them with 1/2 inch thick glastic,found out a fork hit will crack it. burned them all in the fire this stuff is not safe.


----------

